# Soy Flour being Recalled... used in dog food and human



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Please see article if you or your dog consumes anything containing soy flour


Thumb Oilseed Recalls Soy Flour (Utilized To Manufacture Human and Animal Food) Due To Salmonella Contamination


----------



## Davey (Oct 11, 2011)

My wife said to thank you for posting this link. She uses soy flour and had a moment of panic when I showed this to her. Fortunately, our soy flour isn't affected, but this was the first we had heard about this. Plus, I never thought about dogs getting salmonella poisoning, so that was a good bit of education.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i don't think you have to worry about dogs getting salmonella if they are healthy. Their digestive system kills it. human, on the other hand, are another story.


----------

